# Progesterone levels checked 7 days after IUI



## Justinsmom12

Hi ladies, I am 43 and I had my first IUI last Monday. Today u went in to check my progesterone levels to see if I ovulated. They said they wanted to see anything above 6-10 and mine were 21.82. The nurse said those were excellent numbers but I have no idea what excellent means so I googled it. I read some ladies have 80-100 and still don't get a BFP so now I went from excited at the excellent to not thinking it means anything. I don't want to call my doctors office back because I have to leave a voice mail and who knows when they will call me back. So before I have to call them I thought maybe one of you ladies could shed some light for me? I am desperately trying to conceive baby #2 and I have been trying for 2 years :/. TIA :)


----------



## Hula1

Hi,

Have you checked which units they are in ? There are different units in the states verses the uk so if you were comparing a us number to a uk one it would seem alot lower iykwim ? It sounds like your results are in the us range (i m in the uk where over 35 is ovulation) and which case 21 is great ! 

Good luck.


----------



## Justinsmom12

Thank you Hula1 for responding. Yes i'm in the US. I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## Vonn

That number provides you with solid confirmation that you ovulated. I think it is very difficult to use progesterone number to predict/confirm pregnancy, though. It is a hormone that pulses in its output, so it's not a consistent number. As long as it's high enough to show strong enough levels to confirm ovulation, then drs are usually happy with the result. You are just a few days off from pg testing, actually there are ladies that would already be testing. If you haven't tested out the trigger, then you should prob wait until at least 10DPO so you don't get a false positive. Any symptoms? I hope this is it for you. GL!


----------



## Justinsmom12

Vonn said:


> That number provides you with solid confirmation that you ovulated. I think it is very difficult to use progesterone number to predict/confirm pregnancy, though. It is a hormone that pulses in its output, so it's not a consistent number. As long as it's high enough to show strong enough levels to confirm ovulation, then drs are usually happy with the result. You are just a few days off from pg testing, actually there are ladies that would already be testing. If you haven't tested out the trigger, then you should prob wait until at least 10DPO so you don't get a false positive. Any symptoms? I hope this is it for you. GL!

Thank you so much Vonn!!! I have not tested as much as I really want to. I have had 2 years of BFN that I am actually scared to test and get another BFN. They told me to test on Monday so I am doing my hardest to wait until then. I feel like if I test earlier and it's a BFN I will just tell myself it's Bc it's too early and set myself up for a few more days of expecting a BFP and being disappointed all over again! I am praying for me and we home else TTC!!! I hope we all get a sticky one and a healthy one :)


----------

